

AppScale 1.7.0 Released (Open Source Google App Engine) - rukus5o
http://blog.appscale.com/2013/5/AppScale-170-Released

======
Executor
How does this differentiate from Ubuntu's MAAS? Does it require clusters of
nodes to be used or can it be used by a standalone server?

